

Nexus Wireless Charger - WestCoastJustin
http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/nexus-wireless-charger-google-132427

======
cik
I'm missing something about these chargers. I love the idea, love them... but
every device I have is in a case. So, I guess we now need Qi powered cases :(
?

